# [Book] The Composer’s Approach Vol. 1 - Panning Orchestras / Room Acoustics



## MNovy (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello,

I just want to announce a new book, which has been released:
*The Composer’s Approach Volume 1 - Principles on Room Acoustics and Techniques for Digital Orchestras *
ISBN-13: 9783837084535








It is mainly about how to place dry samples in virtual room.
Starting point are information about room acoustics, and why we can locate
a sound source in a room quite well.
Further on it is described how to use this knowledge within a sequencer.

Here is the offical product description:


> This book explains the principles on room acoustics and basic working techniques for sample-based orchestras.
> Learn the basics of sound localization and how to use this knowledge to place any instrument in a virtual room –
> independently of the music software used. Benefit from the detailed value tables of an example orchestra seating
> (American seating), and create realistic panning and room depths instantly with your dedicated plug-ins.
> ...




Official website of the puplisher:
http://www.the-composers-approach.com/

Audio demos:
http://www.the-composers-approach.com/audiodemos.php

Book samples:
http://www.the-composers-approach.com/v1samples.html

There is already a German version in process and available mid of February.
This will be the 2nd edition of "Das digitale Orchester", which was released in 2008-09

The English version is available now in any book store.


Best regards,
Mike


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: [New Book] The Composer’s Approach Volume 1 - Room Acoustics*

Great,looks promising.What other volumes is coming out? Are they written yet? 
Thanks


----------



## bryla (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks good!
Can we hear some of your background for writing this book? Why, and what is your experience?


----------



## MNovy (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: [New Book] The Composer's Approach Volume 1 - Room Acoustics*



> .What other volumes is coming out? Are they written yet?


partly,
they all have a much more practical scope - means: 
composing, creating music with samples, etc.



> Can we hear some of your background for writing this book? Why, and what is your experience?



Yes, sure. But the story is quite simple.

Many, many years ago I started to teach film music students in their
practical training. This was (and still is) done in our music studio. Subjects like
room depths were present all the time. But the common techniques were...
let's say not satisfying all the years.

So, in 2004, I took one of my colleagues which studied among other things room acoustics. 
We started to extract the most significant parameters and essentials of the room acoustic theory 
and shrinked them to something, which can be handled by anyone in any music software.
After introducing those techniques to our students with stunning results, I thought of sharing the knowledge with others.


Mike


----------



## billval3 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: [New Book] The Composer’s Approach Volume 1 - Room Acoustics*

I'm definitely intrigued because this is a subject that I fear goes over my head a bit at this point. Are you going to be having anyone in particular review the book?


----------



## bryla (Jan 30, 2009)

It is very interesting! 

Do you go about algorithmic and convolution and their ways of doing it?
Sorry if it has been written, just can't find it.

It comes very handy for me, since I'm just starting to make all those experiences


----------



## MNovy (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: [New Book] The Composer’s Approach Volume 1 - Room Acoustics*

No, it is not about how convolution works, 
but it is about working efficiently with sequencers, convolution or any 
other verbs and plug ins and how to set them all up related to "real" 
room acoustics.

The book contains a detailed example of the American seating, 
and which (plug in) parameters are required for each instrument group.
This is the practical part.

But you will also be able to create your own room sizes, your own seatings
with that information there. This is the theoretical part about acoustics.

Even if you know nothing about (simple) maths, you can pickup all pre-calculated
values from the tables. Very easys to use.

So the whole book can be seen as "working tool" or "working guide" for orchestral
work.


----------



## pmountford (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: [New Book] The Composer’s Approach Volume 1 - Room Acoustics*

Hi Mike,

It looks a very interesting read. Just ordered it.


----------



## MNovy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: [New Book] The Composer’s Approach Volume 1 - Room Acoustics*

Thank you for your comments.


Regards,
Mike
http://www.the-composers-approach.com (www.the-composers-approach.com)
http://www.amazon.com/Composers-Approach-1-Mike-Novy/dp/3837084531/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1234015510&sr=8-1 (http://www.amazon.com/Composers-Approac ... 510&amp;sr=8-1)


----------



## MNovy (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: [New Book] The Composer’s Approach Volume 1 - Room Acoustics*

Hint for those of you outside of US or UK:
You can order the book at any book store worldwide.

Examples:
http://www.amazon.com/Composers-Approach-1-Mike-Novy/dp/3837084531/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1234356482&sr=8-1 (Amazon.com / The Composer's Approach Vol. 1)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Composers-Approach-1-Mike-Novy/dp/3837084531/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1234356515&sr=8-1 (Amazon.co.uk / The Composer's Approach Vol. 1)


Hope, this hint is usefull for you.

Best regards,
Mike


----------



## MNovy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: [New Book] The Composer’s Approach Volume 1 - Room Acoustics*

The book samples have been extended a bit, 
to get a look on the contents about "putting instruments into a virtual room":

http://www.the-composers-approach.com/v1samples.html


----------



## MNovy (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: [New Book] The Composer’s Approach Volume 1 - Room Acoustics*



MNovy @ Wed Mar 18 said:


> The book samples have been extended a bit,
> to get a look on the contents about "putting instruments into a virtual room":
> 
> http://www.the-composers-approach.com/v1samples.html



book samples for German, Austrian and Swiss readers:
http://www.das-digitale-orchester.de/v1samples.html


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: [New Book] The Composer’s Approach Volume 1 - Panning / Room Acoustics*

I also just got the book and it's great!

Looking forward to future volumes.


----------



## rJames (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: [New Book] The Composer’s Approach Volume 1 - Panning / Room Acoustics*

From the cover, it looks like the composer's approach is from the rear!




You dog!




(anyone for a game of "hide the bow?")


----------



## bryla (Mar 28, 2009)

I was dissappointed, I turned the book around and expected to see the other side


----------



## MNovy (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: [New Book] The Composer’s Approach Volume 1 - Panning / Room Acoustics*



> so do I get this right, this book is the successor of
> "Das digitale Orchester", or is this a revised version of it?




Yes it is. 
But it is not only a slightly different version. It was completely reworked
and contains 60 pages of new content about panning, sound localization
or room depths (spatial) and a complete pre-calculated orchestra seating
for your plug ins. But the beginners part (functions of film music, which 
instruments exist in an orchestra,...) was removed to have a better
focus on that book subject.

This book is also the translation of "The Composer's Approach Volme 1",
which is available in English: http://www.the-composers-approach.com/v1samples.html



Cover:
Yeah, I'm sorry for that. But we guessed the book would have been censored in the US, if we had put her front on the other side of the book.


----------



## Stevie (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: [New Book] The Composer’s Approach Volume 1 - Panning / Room Acoustics*



MNovy @ Sun Mar 29 said:


> Cover:
> Yeah, I'm sorry for that. But we guessed the book would have been censored in the US, if we had put her front on the other side of the book.



LOL, this would not have been very professional as well 
Right choice (although, sex sells).

BTW, is there a specific reason why the English version of the book is less expensive than the German edition?


----------



## MNovy (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: [New Book] The Composer’s Approach Volume 1 - Panning / Room Acoustics*



Stevie @ Sun Mar 29 said:


> BTW, is there a specific reason why the English version of the book is less expensive than the German edition?



In Germany books have a resale price maintenance for at least 18 months after 
release. So it was not possible to change the price of the German version.
That is the information I have.

But the contents of the English and the German book are identical (1:1).


----------



## Stevie (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info!
Well, 5 bucks ain't a big difference, just wanted to
know the reason. This explains it 

Cheers,

Stevie


----------



## MNovy (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi again!

Since a lot of musicians are interested in doing the "perfect" orchestral panning with
their samples and reverb plug ins, some new content was added to the book preview:
http://www.the-composers-approach.com/v1samples.html (English)
http://www.das-digitale-orchester.de/v1samples.html (Deutsch)

Where to buy? 
English version:
http://www.amazon.com/Composers-Approach-1-Mike-Novy/dp/3837084531/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1234696479&sr=8-1 (Amazon.com)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Composers-Approach-1-Mike-Novy/dp/3837084531/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1234696496&sr=8-1 (Amazon.co.uk)
http://www.amazon.fr/Composers-Approach-Mike-Novy/dp/3837084531/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=english-books&qid=1239816557&sr=8-1 (Amazon.fr)

or in any other (online) book store

German version:
Amazon.de
http://www.libri.de/shop/action/productDetails/7702557/mike_novy_das_digitale_orchester_band_1_3837065251.html (Libri.de)

or in any other (online) book store

Please note, that the German version in its second edition is completley different
to its first edition: http://das-digitale-orchester.de/about.php (1st edition vs 2nd edition)

If you have some questions, do not hesitate to ask!


Best wishes,
Mike


----------



## ThomasL (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Mike!

I'm expecting this baby (pun intended) to land in my mailbox anyday now, looking forward to it...


/Thomas


----------



## Elfen (Apr 15, 2009)

Received it, read it. For starters and experts alike this book has great explanations on the subject, which are technical and also pratical. 8)


----------



## MNovy (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## MNovy (May 14, 2009)

Listen to the cue "Funeral Eulogy",
another nice audio demo based on the book methods:

http://www.the-composers-approach.com/audiodemos.php


Best Regards,
Mike


----------



## MNovy (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi!

Our team added a nice video about the book (The Composer's Approach Vol. 1) and its contents + purpose. 

I like it  : *http://www.the-composers-approach.com/tcainfo.php (Information video)*


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 3, 2010)

Do you buy chance take into account all the libraries that are recorded in wet situations? VSL is really the drier library out there.


----------



## MNovy (Feb 4, 2010)

Nathan Allen Pinard @ Wed Feb 03 said:


> Do you buy chance take into account all the libraries that are recorded in wet situations? VSL is really the drier library out there.



Those libraries do not need to be tweaked further with room acoustics 
as they already are recorded with room on their seat.
But you also can apply those techniques at not that dry-sounding 
samples (but with care).

Since VSL is one of the hardest libraries to set up, the book describes the
principles starting from lowel level view (dry samples). 
It is up to you which libraries you want to process or not.

Further on, the book describes a few tweak techniques beyond room acoustics.
Just take a look at the *extract here.*


----------



## MNovy (Feb 4, 2010)

This is another *audio example (jamming orchestra)*. 
The tuning process is a real recording I have made in one of our recording sessions, the laughter also. 

But the music piece (which starts with clarinet) is 100% VSL.
I reproduced the recording stage by use of the book techniques. 
Though the piece is not complete I think it shows what kind of spatial effects can be achieved.


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 4, 2010)

MNovy @ Thu Feb 04 said:


> This is another *audio example (jamming orchestra)*.
> The tuning process is a real recording I have made in one of our recording sessions, the laughter also.
> 
> But the music piece (which starts with clarinet) is 100% VSL.
> ...



>8o


----------



## MNovy (Feb 4, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Thu Feb 04 said:


> MNovy @ Thu Feb 04 said:
> 
> 
> > This is another *audio example (jamming orchestra)*.
> ...


The sample is only a 5-minutes work.

I will post other (more detailed) examples after release of KSP1.
We are quite busy at the moment. :oops:


----------



## fido94 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Mike,

I read your book over the holidays and it was really insightful. the chapter with the step by step is super helpful. 
Just some feedback:
- I have to say, I have never heard of some of the tools demonstrated in the book. I'm not a pro so that might explain it. At least, Cubase is something I'm familiar with.
- I wish you could show the equivalent plug-ins for Logic and DP. Not necessarily a whole section for them but simply a table showing the plug-ins necessary.
- I had a hard time understanding the discussion on stereo panning. maybe I can email you separately on that.

With all of the above, it is a book to have for sure and I really liked it: short and to the point.

I look forward for new volumes of this series.


----------



## MNovy (Feb 8, 2010)

Fido, thank you for your feedback.

If you have further questions on the book just
register in the special book's forum mentioned
in the book.


----------

